

Artificial intelligence program that learns like a child - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.gizmag.com/artificial-intelligence-program-imitates-child-cognitive-development/33972/

======
guardian5x
This sounds interesting. Is there any technical or in-depth information
available? The idea itself doesn't strike me as new.

------
cylcon
I've seen a documentary on tv that deals with this topic. Its called "Extant".

